# Won't go walkies



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm having problems getting the girls to walk on lead. They are almost 5 months old now. I read all 10 pages in the archives. I put on the lead and let them run around and they do fine. As soon as you pick up the lead they lay down. I tried the treats, some cheese, they've never had before and told them we were going walkies even one step I gave Jasmine a piece and told her good walkies. I couldn't get more than a couple steps out of her and nothing out of Isobella. I will next try to walk with another dog. We've trained two German Shepherds and two Jack Russells and never had this problem. Does anyone have any other advice?


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Have you tried carrying them a few feet from the house and then placing them down so that the goal is to walk back to the house?


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I'll try that! Thanks.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Patsy
I needed prof help, so we enrolled in puppy obediance classes. They really helped.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd try doing what Brenda suggested.

But also walking with another dog that is a confident walker might help.

It took me months to get Gus to walk on a leash as a puppy. But Grace is a breeze because she just runs after Gus 

I'd also do them one at a time so that the others can't be an influence. So take one at a time out with a dog who is already a good walker


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I agree with Grace'sMom... I'd work with them separately for now and be very patient. 

Even really young pups (much younger than yours) can learn a lot by watching other dogs succeed at a task, so once you get one walking properly on leash, it wouldn't hurt to set it up so the other one that's still struggling with the idea can watch (I'd set it up so she sees her being rewarded too). Or on the same theme, like you said, you could try walking them with another dog that has great leash manners already, but I'd try it with only one pup at a time.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm going to meet up with my daughter she has a Bassett that she has brought over for socializing the girls. He is so good with them. Hopefully we will go for a nice walk. I think it is a good idea to work with one at a time thanks for the idea.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

When we get to the park that has a walking trail, Gracie has taken to just sitting down and refuses to budge. I've discovered that she doesn't like walking AWAY from from the car. As soon as it's time to head back the way we came, she's fine. This is a fairly new behavior, and I have no idea why it started! So definitely try carrying the girls away from the house and then walking back. Good luck!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

At first Charlie didn't want to walk going to the mail box. He went reluctantly. Now he goes without any problem, well without problem when he is out there. The problem is that he wants* ME* to come with him and my husband. And I don't want to go with them all the times. So, when my husband tries to get him to put the harness on, he tries to hide and get away and when my husband catches him, he growls and tries to bite him. So I catch him and put the harness on him but when I hand him over to my husband, same thing, he growls and tries to bite. And mind you, my husband is the one who feeds him. When his ball ends up under the couch or coffee table he goes to my husband to get it for him. So it is not that he does not like my husband.


----------

